# Just bought a Visio e552vle



## jbander (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a smart television , so do these tv's have browsers to access the whole Internet or do they just have some internet services


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They typically have apps to access specific sties/services (like a smart phone), such as youtube.


----------



## jbander (Jan 29, 2011)

Dogg said:


> They typically have apps to access specific sties/services (like a smart phone), such as youtube.


But nothing you can address and go to a sight that you want.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically not. Check the User Manual. If it has a built-in browser it should be listed/noted.


----------

